# New grinder



## fullsmoke (Feb 7, 2018)

Cabelas 1.75hp it’s a tank !


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 7, 2018)

Should speed things up


----------



## SherryT (Feb 7, 2018)

fullsmoke said:


> Cabelas 1.75hp it’s a tank !



Looks like you could destroy evidence with that thing! ;)


----------



## old sarge (Feb 7, 2018)

I does appear capable!  And at 90 lbs. heavy!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2018)

"Carnivore" LOL!!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2018)

FS, I have the 1.5 HP and it takes longer to clean then it does to grind up 20 pounds of meat. You will love your new toy.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 8, 2018)

Awesome...... congrats


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 8, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> FS, I have the 1.5 HP and it takes longer to clean then it does to grind up 20 pounds of meat. You will love your new toy.


I was thinking about getting the 1.5 then at last min I said why not go bigger lol I do a lot of deer and make sausage it was taking for ever to grind because everything had to be cut just right not no more!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a smaller #12 Cabela's Carnivore as well, and you don't even need the pusher.
Just drop the meat in and it just pulls it through. It looks like you could loose your leg in that one you have!
Al


----------



## SherryT (Feb 8, 2018)

old sarge said:


> I does appear capable!  And at 90 lbs. heavy!!!



Yeah, I wouldn't be casually pulling that in/out of a cabinet when needed...gonna have to mount that on something!


----------



## old sarge (Feb 8, 2018)

Some folks go by the old saw “go big or go home”. That machine might need a permanent work station.


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 8, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> FS, I have the 1.5 HP and it takes longer to clean then it does to grind up 20 pounds of meat. You will love your new toy.


I also have the 1.5HP #32 Carnivore.
A very long time ago I did a "lick and a promise" clean on the BBQ stuff. The wife said it was a terrible job and rewashed everything so she's been in charge of cleaning since then. I hope she never finds out that I set her up!.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 10, 2018)

It might be obvious to everyone else but not too me.  Where does one keep a grinder that large so it is easily accessible at a moments notice?  Looks a smidgen too large to leave on the kitchen counter full time!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol. I had to build a separate shack ( we call it the hunting shack or butcher shack, sometimes shack ) for ours and it's only a 1 hp. Big bite. no where near as big. But I think you were right, Big and better is a good way to go. Nice buy!!


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 10, 2018)

old sarge said:


> It might be obvious to everyone else but not too me.  Where does one keep a grinder that large so it is easily accessible at a moments notice?  Looks a smidgen too large to leave on the kitchen counter full time!


We found an old buffet on Craigslist for $50 and put the grinder, scale, and stuffer on top. The various drawers and side cabinets hold most of the other meat processing stuff.
A long time ago we knocked out a wall between the old dining area and formal living room so it fits nicely against a wall with an electrical receptacle nearby.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 10, 2018)

A place for everything and everything in it's place!


----------



## fullsmoke (Feb 10, 2018)

old sarge said:


> It might be obvious to everyone else but not too me.  Where does one keep a grinder that large so it is easily accessible at a moments notice?  Looks a smidgen too large to leave on the kitchen counter full time!


I have a lot of sausage making Equipment lol I have a 12x15 room in shop that I keep everything in ready to go


----------



## mossymo (Feb 10, 2018)

Congrats! Have the same one and it is an animal and great to have when doing quite a bit of grinding. Taking it out, clean up and putting away are each separate tasks with that brute so this last summer for not so large bathes of grinding also picked up a 3/4 hp #12 LEM.


----------



## SherryT (Feb 10, 2018)

.


----------

